# Old box new truck?



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone moved a KUV Box onto a new truck, is it worth it?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Depending how rusty the box and frame.. around here not worth it as my 8 yrs box floor rusted out.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Get it painted to match. Nothing say "hillbilly" like a old box on a new truck.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

If it's in good shape, go for it. That truck won't be new looking for ever. 

Paint it or put a wrap on it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

They do it all the time with ambulances. If the chassis is beat and the box is still in good shape you can save a good chunk of change. A nice paint job or wrap and it'll look like new.








Paul


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Our newest KUV has an all aluminum box so it might very well last forever! I am sure it won't leak any worse in 5 years than it does at 5 weeks!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

KUV boxes...I like much :thumbsup:

Bigger, lighter fiberglass boxes with outside bins...I like even more! :thumbup:


----------

